# Miami/Broward Schutzhund



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello! Just wondering if anyone in the South Florida area has any experience with either the Broward Schutzhund Club or the South Florida Schutzhund Club? 

I want to get Rainer more involved with tracking and more advanced obedience. We train with a small local club here, but would like to try expand our experience (if that makes sense? lol) I would like to see him more involved in protection, but Rai isn't too into it at this moment so it is not a main concern. :help:

Also, any suggestions for other clubs/trainers would be appreciated! I live in the West Palm area for a point of reference.

Thank you in advance for any help everyone may provide.


----------



## T U N D R A (Oct 7, 2014)

*Schutzhund Clubs ~ South FL*

I'd like to know as well.. I'm also in Palm Beach county, yet find myself more and more in Broward with my other half working there so much.. so I am wondering if you joined a club and if so, where..? Do you like it..? Do tell, as I am thinking of going to Miami's Schtzhnd club to check it out.. Broward co club wants you to pay $90 just to "try it out" for 3 months.. Id rather come a few times, and see first.. which Miami lets you do, no pressure to join. I like the latter approach best. Anyway, LMK if you would, about your experience(s) since you posted 2012 and its now 2014..


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One of these, I think, is Godfried D.'s club. I'd go with that one. He's got a great reputation for being a great trainer and also very positive in his methods.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

South Florida Sch. Club has Phil Hoechelr as president and I have done a training seminar and I learned a lot so if he has room I would go with his club.


----------

